# I'm probably going to get in trouble for posting this...



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... but I cant resist:






-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

LMAO! Thank you!

Edit: The commercial that came on after it was Bernie Sanders. You can't even make this stuff up haha.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, since you got away with puttin that up, I guess I'll try putting this one up


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## AmeliaHarris (May 22, 2020)

Great song :smile:


----------

